
RIP Apple Ping: officially closed the service on September 30, 2012 - andrewfromx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes_Ping
======
zeveb
Wow, I definitely don't remember it. For a moment I thought it was a hoax, but
a quick Googling indicates that it actually existed after all.

Hmmm … Ping, Plus, diaspora … maybe social services should avoid plosives …

~~~
KB1JWQ
It was that column in iTunes that everyone immediately disabled / hid /
mentally blocked out.

~~~
zeveb
I've never actually used iTunes — been Linux-only for almost twenty years now,
and when I last used Macs regularly there was no iTunes (nor iPod, nor OS X!).

------
andrewfromx
such a weird failure by apple. I remember the buzz about ping like it was
yesterday.

~~~
andrewfromx
haha they tried to get [http://ping.com](http://ping.com) domain but that's
like a HUGE HUGE golf company which said 'um, no'

